
What happens if your mind lives for ever on the internet? - QuitterStrip
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/20/mind-uploading-brain-live-for-ever-internet-virtual-reality
======
neilalexander
I’m somewhat staggered by the tenuous reference to the “USS Callister” Black
Mirror episode in this article instead of “San Junipero” - the latter of which
explores pretty much what this article describes. Well worth a watch if you
haven’t seen it.

------
sawaruna
I don't usually see the real self - virtual self interaction ideas talked
about in stories about uploading our consciousness, so that stuff was pretty
interesting. Likewise with the idea of a 'cloud world' that is in regular
engagement with the real world.

~~~
QuitterStrip
I've read a few posts lately. I enjoyed the article on WSJ:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/will-your-uploaded-mind-
still-b...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/will-your-uploaded-mind-still-be-
you-11568386410)

Michael Graziano is currently promoting his new book "Rethinking
Consciousness: A Scientific Theory of Subjective Experience" so there will
probably be a few more articles from him.

Available as an audiobook: [https://www.audible.com/pd/Rethinking-
Consciousness-Audioboo...](https://www.audible.com/pd/Rethinking-
Consciousness-Audiobook/1684573866)

I've not had a chance to read it yet so I can't vouch for its quality.

